# Cookie is being considered for a commercial!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A friend of mine does animal training for commercials and tv. She thinks Cookie would look good in an upcoming commercial taping.

So cross your hooves and hope they agree that they need Cookie! No other goats are being considered, she would be added just cause she's cute. lol

AND its a PAYING gig!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Keep up updated!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That is just TOO groovy!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, she is awfully cute, I would think she's a shoo in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such a beautiful girl!!!! go Cookie!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We expect updates!

Also if she has any special skills other than being naturally charming!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

odieclark said:


> We expect updates!
> 
> Also if she has any special skills other than being naturally charming!


As soon as my shoulder heals up I'm going to do a bit of trick training with her.

She is basically what I've been breeding for on my farm. Naturally worm resistant, her hooves are perfect, never been trimmed. Smart. Will work for treats. Compact, a little fat even.

I wanted to get a great polled goat thats pretty and does well in our climate and Hawaii and can be for milk or meat. I hope to get her trick trained and get her out in the public to promote what GOOD selective breeding can do for our goats in Hawaii. Maybe give some of her offspring to 4H kids in the future.

If she gets this commercial spot I can blast it all over social media and hope that it gets people interested in learning more about how to properly care for goats, and how to breed for specific traits.

Now for tricks... Hmm "give me your paw" is really the only one I can think of. Oh, maybe "spin?". Any ideas?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is a movie of some basic goat tricks that I do with my goat, I hope this helps


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

oh, and good luck! Cookie is soooooo cute! :lovey::lovey::grin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Viktoria that is a great video, I enjoyed it tremendously. 
*


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That video was AMAZING!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome! Wow! Great training! Gee, this offers us all a new challenge! Haha!

I vote for your goat!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

A star is born! What will she be advertising? I love her brown spots, especially on her ankles & feet. They look like shoes!

What breed is she, or are you working towards your own ideal goat? How many generations so far & how many animals are you working with? Sounds like things are going well!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is a mix. Her mother is nub/saanen. Her father is nd. I'm breeding her to a 3/4 nd 1/4 nub.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So what ended up happening?


----------

